# Black Rhom Vs Flowerhorn



## smokinbubbles (Mar 25, 2005)

I just labeled the topic this to get attention, not actually fighting







. SO I purchased a "Red Texas Cichlid" from Petsmart about a year ago that I purchased for $10. I placed him in my 150 with my black rhom and just figured with the size and all the tiger barbs I keep stocked In the tank everything would be fine. Well months went own and only a few nips here and there from my Rhom on the "RT" fins but nothing serious. Well it wasn't until this morning I woke up to go to work and I noticed the "RT" beat the hell out of my rhom.







I quickly scooped up the "RT" and tossed him in my planted 29 gallon and headed to work. Well upon further research I have come to find out that this so called "Red Texas Cichlid" is actually a flowerhorn. I found on multiple sites that petsmart was selling flowerhorns and red texas cichlids at the same time and would get them mixed up. I am by no means a expert in the cichlid world so I had no idea. I mean the only thing that sucks is I have a hopefully still alive, beat up black rhom other then that I think I came out pretty good for a flowerhorn I only paid $10 for. Has anyone else ever heard of this mix up at petsmart?


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

petsmart isnt exactly known for their accuracy. the same petstore that suggests at least 40 gallons for a pacu. it shouldnt be a surprise they got in a batch of fish that they mislabeled. the lesson really isnt about petsmart its that this is a prime example of needing to do your own homework and not take anyones word on anything. pet shops, especially big chains are focused on $$$$$ not education or knowledge. hell if they thought they could turn a bigger profit selling a pacu as a piranha they probably would if it wasnt so obvious.

im not shocked the cichlid bullied the rhomb. i am however shocked the rhomb didnt mortily wound the fish nudging him back. flowerhorns are not a shy fish and this doesnt shock me at all.

now i would say if you have the room for him you should keep him. flowerhorns are amazing fish even though purists tend to hate them since they are a hybrid species. i however, love them. i think you will too.

oh and i have to say this just for the record. nothing...but NOTHING...belongs with a rhombeus. not even another rhomb. good luck brother


----------



## Seth999 (Jul 2, 2013)

I've had luck with things like neon tetras with bigger fish because they cant really catch them...plus if a few go missing who cares...I tried an oscar with two ~5" RBPs after seeing a few tanks with them actually getting along and like you had issues with the cichlid, the next day there was one RBP. Those things will kill/eat stuff you wouldn't think they could fit in their mouth at all...I have had a 14" sailfin pleco in a 150g with some RBPs forever without any trouble, they can't really bite into him since he's an armored catfish and he will ram the sh*t out of them against the glass every chance he gets...I think they're more scarred of him.


----------



## Bobbyd123 (Jun 9, 2013)

How big was the flowerhorn and how big was the rhom? I am surprised the rhom didn't take it out either.. But not all rhoms r hyper aggressive


----------



## Malladus (Jul 1, 2013)

Common mistake, I've seen plenty of threads with people asking for ID's of "X" cichlid that they bought from petsmart only to be ID'd as low grade FH's.


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

i sincerely loath petsmart and pet supplies plus. just awful places in terms of accuracy. i cant blame the employees, theyre mostly kids just working a summer job. its the business itself and its focus on profits only. i mean it surely has a poor effect when EVERYONE i know who owns tanks doesnt shop or do business there...not even for those big sale events they have.

id rather patron the few mom n pop places left. they seem to have an actual passion for what theyre selling rather then looknig for cheap labor to push shotty inventory so they can add that new addition to their mansion


----------

